# Hi New Member *



## GellarGirl (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi everyone 

I am 31 and DH is 35.  I came off the pill in August 2006 and have never used protection since then.  We got in married in September 2006 and so kind of thought I would just fall pregnant within a couple of months.  When by June 2007 nothing had happened I starting charting my basal body temperature and then a few months later I started taking pregnacare tablets and using ovulation sticks.  In Jan 2008 this year finally decided we had given nature a fair go and went to see our GP.  I have had my 3 day bloods done which came back abnormal.  My GP said that my FSH and LH should be the same ratio 1:1 but that one was 10 and the other 26.  So I have now had my 21 day bloods done.  I noticed when looking a the blood test paper he wrote PCOS and Progesterone.   As you do I have done some googling about PCOS and I realise I have so many of the symptoms ie hairyness (seriously I have got so hairy in the last 18 months), my mum had PCOS and had to have clomid to conceive my brother, weight gain (despite regularly exercising and eating a balanced diet) and lots of other symptoms.   My DH has also had a Sperm test done and we are waiting his results too.  He however has a bladder exstrophy and he has already been told by his urologist that his spermies are not likely to be the best. So at the moment we are kind of just waiting for the results and suppose we will take it from there.  At least I now feel I am taking positive steps to having a child.  It is the one thing I would dearly love.

Mrs WBxx


----------



## CLB78 (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi Mrs WB 
Just wanted to say Hi and wish you all the best on your journey.
Me and DH have just started on the road as well after ttc for 4 years. You have come to the right place, the advise and support is great and you will make loads of friends. 
Good Luck

Love
Caroline


----------



## GellarGirl (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks Caroline.

It makes you so angry that you spend so long trying not to get pregnant and then when you really really want to get pregnant you just cant!

I really appreciate that we are early days and after spending quite a lot of time going through other posts I already realise the amazing journeys people are on here.

Mrs WBxx


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi MrsWB, I just wanted to say hello and welcome to FF   I'm sure one of the mods will be along soon to give you loads of info on which are the best threads for you etc.  Good luck with your tests, I hope you can get started on some treatment soon 

xx


----------



## GellarGirl (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks Loubie for your response.

Like everyone here hoping a get my own little miracle.

Mrs WBxxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hell Mrs WB, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

I do symapthise with your frustration about spending so long trying not to get pg and then fiunding it hard when the time comes that you want to. I spent 7 years on the pill and then, 9 years trying to conceive! If I'd known then what I know now eh!  Unfortunately, there is very little you can do to change your past so the only thing you can do is let it go and move on positively towards making a baby, which is what youa re now doing.

I would advise caution about trying to pre-empt what your diagnosis is as it is very easy to read lots and assume even more and, sometimes what you read can end up scaring you quite a bit and often uneccisarily. The Internet is a great tool but sometimes it's a bit too much information, if you know what I mean! 
Do you know what of your LH and FSH was 10 and what was 26? This might bear some relevance and high FSH might indicate other issues than PCOS. It could just be your doctor's musings on the next tests to do - the day 21 test is for progesterone and is an indication of whether you ovulate - non ovulation could be a consequence of PCOS...or he could also be looking at sending you for scans to see if your ovaries look polycystic - that certainly is one of the best ways to tell. Or, he may well have noticed some of the things you describe (the hirsutism, weight, family history etc.) and is looking at the most likely issue.

I will leave you some links to the PCOS boards and also to some other useful threads that you might want to check out:

*What Every New Member Needs To Know ~ *   CLICK HERE

*FERTILITY INFO GUIDES ~ *CLICK HERE

*Starting out & Diagnosis ~ *CLICK HERE

*PCOS ~ *CLICK HERE

*Girl & Boy talk - Community Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you lots of luck for your follow up.  When will you go back for your results / next steps? 

C~x


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

hello and welcome

its hard but you have started the ball rolling with having the tests done etc. and your mum having pcos means she can help you. i to have it. i found out after i come of my pill to. the pill balances out hormones so ypu get a reg bleed doenst mean your actually ovulation.i hope your dh results come back with good result. this is a good site for support and advise.

good luck keepinghope xx


----------



## GellarGirl (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks for you kind words Caz and Keepinghope.

I know I should not try and guess why I have not conceived especially when I have not got my 21 day results back or DH sperm results.  I suppose I just want to find a reason why I dont seem to be able to conceive when all I see is babys around me. 

I am hoping my results come in this week so at least I will have some sort of diagnosis.

I will keep you updated!!!!

Mrs WB


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

MrsWB said:


> Thanks for you kind words Caz and Keepinghope.
> 
> I know I should not try and guess why I have not conceived especially when I have not got my 21 day results back or DH sperm results. I suppose I just want to find a reason why I dont seem to be able to conceive when all I see is babys around me.


Aw... 

I do understand that. I did exactly the same back when I first started having problems. I self diagnosed myself with Endo (as it turns out it was) but the things I read scared me and in fact, in my case, needlessly because it's not been as bad as it could have been and I have been lucky. I wish I'd had FF back then. It's a really fine line between enough and too much information! 
It's notmal to feel quite impatient about this. You have, after all, waiting long enough to get to this stage and, seeing babes and bumps all around is really tough.

Good luck with the reuslts next week. You will probably hear form me again before then inviting you to newbie chat!

C~x


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## GellarGirl (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks Emsy.

Everyone has made me feel so welcome.

Going to call my GP today to see if my blood results are in and DH SA.

Mrs WBxxx


----------



## rach78 (Jan 30, 2008)

hi just wanted to say hello and welcome to ff. i too have pcos!! ive had it for 14 yrs i have 1 dd but after 10 years am trying to have another but with no success, clomid does work i got pg on first cycle of it!! hope everything works out for you and you get the baby you are desperatly trying to concieve.


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi Mrs WB
Just to say hi and welcome to ff hope you get your dream honey.
                                                                wouldbegreat


----------



## GellarGirl (Feb 8, 2008)

Spoke to GP receptionist today who told me my blood tests had come back normal.  Doctor is going to call tommorrow to provide me with a proper explanation.  I do feel an immense sense of relief as GP thought i may have PCOS.  Admittedly I still feel concerned about the fact of how hairy I am, the fact that my hair seems to have really thinned on top in the last 18 months and my mums history of having PCOS, which all seem to be symptoms.  However I do have regular periods (although the last one I did start spotting on day 22 with full period on day 26 - which is very early for me).

DH results came back - sort of ok - 75 million spermies, 52% motile and 9% morphology was the basic information we were given.  He was told that there was not much of 'it' and that was about it.  Is this good or bad?  I feel a little concerned about the morphology as does not seem that high.  In our case as DH has a bladder exstrophy, he also has a deformed pelvis (looks and walks completely normal) and he does not have that 'spurting action' of when a man comes - it just sort of dribbles out - so we are not exactly your text book couple.

Anyway I suppose I will have to see what the doctor says tommorrow.

Mrs WB


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi again. Has your doctor suggested a scan to check for PCOS? I was enevr diagnosed until I had a scan depsite numerous blood tests and plenty fo symptoms. You can still have normal regular cycles and not be ovulating or have PCOS too. Worth pushing for more tests I think.

Can't really advise you about the SA as I'm not up to speed on what is and isn't good but, check out the Male Factors board for info:

*Male factors ~ *CLICK HERE

C~x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi Mrs WB and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support.

Hopefully the doctors will refer you for a scan to confirm the PCOS as they did so with me and i have known people on this site become pregnant who have PCOS. I wish you loads of luck with your journey.

Kate xx​


----------

